
What Happens When We Die: 3-year exploration of "out-of-body" experiences - makimaki
http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1842627,00.html
======
lutorm
That sounds like a fascinating study, but I was disappointed to learn that
this was an announcement of the _start_ of the study, not a release of
results...

